# Locally Available Grain Substitutes



## sinkas (1/2/06)

Hi all,
I am wanting to do an A/G recipe which calls for 
Belgian Aromatic (150g)
and 
Beligian Biscuit malt (100g)

Can anyone suggest worthy substitutes to these that are readily available in OZ? 

Cheers

Case


----------



## sinkas (1/2/06)

Sorry!

Should have searched ..!


----------



## Barry (1/2/06)

Good Day
Off the top of my head I would replace them with melanoidan malt and/or prehaps some brown and/or amber malt for the biscuit. At those amounts it should give a similar added malt depth and complexity. Other's could have better ideas.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/2/06)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> I am wanting to do an A/G recipe which calls for
> Belgian Aromatic (150g)
> and
> ...



Case

Hazarding a guess by the colours and specs for these malts. Perhaps replace the Aromatic with some Munich II (Dark Munich) and the Biscuit with some Amber Malt.

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (1/2/06)

Hi All, Belgian Aromatic is a Melanoidin malt. You can directly sub Weyermann Melanoidin. 

As Warren has suggested, you can also use a dark munich but it wont have the same depth of flavour, aroma or colour (redish).

The Biscuit malt is a bit harder to sub but an Amber will get you close.

Wes


----------

